# Worried I'm overfeeding my 13 month old. What do you feed your kids?



## SisterRose

Ellie is 13 months old now, coming up to 14 months and was a tiny tot when she was born, she gained weight slowly up until I started introducing solids and foods from 6 months.

She's caught up really quickly with weight and I think she's currently somewhere between 22-23lb

For quite a while now I've been giving her "proper" meals on a little plate, I give her a smaller portion of whatever we're eating. I try to make it as healthy as possible with plenty of fruits/veggies but I also give her treats like biscuits and a bit of chocolate here and there.

She does really LOVE her food and she'll eat pretty much whatever she's given and makes loads of "mmmmmmmm" noises.

Today she's eaten:

*Breakfast - 1 Slice wholemeal toast with butter

An hour or so after toast - 1 cow & gate 100% fruit cocktail puree

Dinner - Oatcakes stuffed with cheese, ham and with branston pickle and 1 Rich Tea biscuit afterwards.

Tea - Tuna pasta bake(made with tinned tomatoes, peas, sweetcorn and tuna) with broccoli and carrots)

After tea - Fromage Frais goodness yogurt(the kids ones) with 1 strawberry chopped in.*

Yesterday was:

*Breakfast - 1 weetabix with whole milk and fruit puree mixed in

Snack - 1 goodies fruit oat bar

Dinner - 1 muffin I home made from a recipe from "I can cook" which was a 3 cheese and cress muffin and a petit flious after

snack - Pack of Annabell Karmel goodies alphabet biscuits while out

Tea - Chicken and veggie stew with a big slice of wholemeal crusty bread and then a little taste of OH's cream cake, and I gave her a few sips of chocolate milkshake just to try it.*

I'm just concerned I'm feeding her enough for a 2-3 year old and maybe she should be having less now? Some days she eats more than that even! She doesn't have baby formula any more as she started to refuse the bottle, so she has whole milk in a morning, and I give her lots of cheese, yogurt and more milk through the day/night. I'[m also worried I give her too much cheese, as I put cheese with almost every meal for her. Especially with her dinners.

It's paranoid me most since we go to OH's nans for lunch every sunday where she makes a beef dinner with yorkshires, a croquet, veg, gravy and she always asks me how I want Ellies vegetables mashed up. Last week I said 
"she can eat pretty much anything now. She eats sandwhiches and all sorts so she really doesn't need mashed vegetables. If you like, you could give her a smaller portion of a proper dinner with a bit of everything on it for her to try"
To which she looked really amused, laughed at me and was like "oooooohhhh" like it was silly :-s

Also, last week when we were out around lunch time we were getting food and I really didn't want her to have sausage rolls from greggs, probably wouldnt hurt or anything every now and then but I read on the ingredients thing over the desk they contain something silly like 15% meat and the rest is preservatives and stuff.
So we took her to subway and I got her a kids subway sandwhich meal with apple juice. She had ham, cheese, cucumber, tomato on brown bread with a cookie(which we only gave her a quarter of anyway)

Is it stupid feeding a 13 month old a subway sandwhich? people were looking at me as if to say "tsk tsk" perhaps I'm just overly paranoid about the whole thing since I spent up until early this year overweight all of my life and got really bullied for it. I just don't want to over feed her and end up like me :-( 


Sorry for the rant!


----------



## babz1986

ooooh I was shocked that you mentioned oatcakes with cheese!!! hardly anyone will no what they are lol.. but I love them!! and so does my Ellie!

My Ellie seems to eat me out of house and home.. this is her normal day...

8am - Cereal (a big bowl) followed by a yoghurt
10am - Toast or some of our cereal
10.45am - a snack - either rice cakes or a banana
12pm - very similar to your Ellie
2.pm - snack
5pm - a large tea with a pudding.

But inbetween she alway seems to be grazing!! either grapes, raisins, snack a jacks, cheese biscuits.. just lots! it doesn't seem much written down, but I always seem to be feeding her lol

Your Ellie seems to be eating just fine! just think, if she wasn't hungry she wouldn't eat lol


----------



## LilDreamy

Your baby eats about then same amount as my baby.
Then Again I'm a little concerned that maybe I'm over feeding mine too...? :/
Us, mommies, worry about so much. Enough to drive us mad!! lol. Will always be second guessing myself. :/


----------



## Shortie77

Ha ha oatcakes!! I live in Brighton (originally from Leek)but have loads in the freezer my daughter who is 14 moaths lives them! She eats lots too fruit and weetabix for brekkie, mid morning snack at nursery, lunch is a sandwich or wrap with fruit, mud afternoon snack at nursery, dinner is pasta, roast dinner, fish, cheese omelette with yoghurt and cows milk before bed. She us always on the lookout for food and I do worry she eats too much. But I suppose it's better than having nightmare mealtimes.


----------



## Carlyp1990

today katie had:
breakfast: a bowl of rice krispies
snack: a banana
snack: some of the bread from my bacon butty
lunch: a peanut butter butty, a babybel, strawberries and blueberries
snack: a couple of AK biscuits
tea: 1 fishcake, peas and a dollop of mash followed by a plum

she doesnt drink any milk anymore so she makes up for it by eating plenty of food lol.
we went out for tea with my parents a few weeks back and she had a childrens sunday dinner and ate a good half of it, aswell as a box of raisins, a babybal and a yoghurt while we were waiting lol xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was off food at 13 months, he was only eating baby cereals, plain yoghurt & cheese sticks. He's picky with food. He's almost 2 yrs:

Breakfast: 3 tbsp of mixed grains baby cereals mixed with 1/2 fruit pot or fresh orange juice 
Lunch: 2 tbsp of chicken/meat & veggie stew with 1 tbsp of rice or/ 3 tbsp of pasta cooked with meat, veggies & sauce
Snack: 1/3 banana or 1/2 apple, 3-4 pieces of cashew nuts. 
Dinner: a small sandwich with small pot of plain yoghurt with 1/2 cucumber

He drinks 2 milk bottles 4-6 oz each. 

I still spoon feed him with lots of distractions as he's not into food


----------



## oliviarose

Ohhh oatcakes, we love oatcakes. We usually have them with cheese and tomato sauce, I leave the tomato sauce out if LOs thou.

H is just coming up to a yr

6.30 bf
8.00 weetabix, fruit mixed in and whole milk
12.00 sandwich (2x bread with crusts cut off), oatcake, scrambled egg, omlette, yoghurt
5.00 whatever we eat usually a big bowl full, spaghetti Bol, shepherds pie, curry, chilli, roast dinner, etc, yoghurt.

He will have 2x snacks when he is at nursey and his lunch there, he will then have a small tea at home.

This is the norm up until a dew weeks ago. He is now living off weetabix, bread and bananas, lol. Apart from at nursey when he eats everything.

I worry that I am over feeding him too. He has jumped from the 9th centile to the 75th centile.

He also has 8oz of milk before bed.


----------



## nat23

I think this sounds normal. a typical day for poppy would be

Breakfast - weetabix with banana and 1 slice wholemeal toast with cows milk
Lunch - chicken sandwiches, petit filous, some strawberries, grapes & kiwi fruit, innocent smoothie
snack- raisins, breadsticks, babybel
Dinner- homemade curry/casserole/cottage pie etc, watermelon with cup of water

Then cows milk in a cup before bed


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Alex is 13 months and today had:

8oz bottle
breakfast - 1/2 weetabix with whole milk, a fruit pot
lunch - small bowl of pasta with chicken, 90g pot of yogurt
snack - 4oz drink of milk after some corn snack rings
dinner - 2 tablespoons of peas, small bowl of sweet potato and lentil soup, small bowl of apple and raisin oaty custard
8oz bottle

Alex is not a big eater, and I worry that he's not getting enough but he is happy and alert, gaining weight and full of energy all the time so I try and not let it stress me too much. We did try dropping the afternoon milk for a while but it didn't make any difference to the amount eaten at lunch or dinner so we've continued to give him it since he's not great at drinking water through the day. My boy likes to eat small and often - he has a small capacity in his tummy and he's quite clear about when he's had enough lol!

Laura x


----------



## Blah11

i think everyone knows what an oatcake is?!


Anyway amelie eats about the same, maybe a bit more as your LO. Today was no nursery and she had more than usual, haha.

bowl of rice krispies
spag bol then half a tin of manderins
like 3 forkfuls of cheesy pasta then half a finger of shortbread
a baked potato with cheese
tiny bowl of custard


----------



## tu123

Sounds fine to me hun!

My LO is on food strike at the moment.

BUT, tots need even more calories per hour and per kilo than we do!lo.

What you are giving LO seems fine!


----------



## QTPie

No, sounds about right to me... :thumbup:

Mine is now almost 21 months and doesn't eat a lot more than he did at 13/14 months.... He has ALWAYS been a good eater (although might have ups and downs if teething/ill).

SOunds like you have a good little eater there :thumbup:


----------



## JASMAK

I don't think that you can overfeed a toddler healthy food, so I wouldn't worry about it. I think if you were giving your child crap filled with high calories and high sugars all day, then yes, you could 'overfeed' your child. My kids are allowed to eat as much as they want, so long as it's healthy. I only limit treats. They are active, skinny, and healthy.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

My 13month old eats more then my four year old some days!!! Lol
E.g yesterday;
Breakfast; toast, cereal and a banana
Snack; breadsticks and veg sticks...still hungry so I gave him a flapjack too
Lunch; left over spag Bol (child/side plate size), yogurt
Snack; 2 cookies, and he shared a pack of crisps with ds1
Dinner; pie mash and veg, apple crumble and custard. 

He was born at 7lbs and is 31lbs now. I'm just grateful he eats everything and isn't fussy.


----------



## rihanna

I think that sounds fine! she has a healthy appetite imo! My LOdoesnt drink milk anymore really so seems to compensate with food!


----------



## Abz1982

That sounds fine to me. 

A LOT less than Emma eats - she isnt fussy, just not a big eater - although she does have 600ml milk a day.


----------



## Zoex89x

I think my 9 month old eats more than that lol...eg..
Breakfast-big bowl porrige or 2weetabix
Snack-fruit or yogurt or cheese
Lunch-one whole thick piece of toast with one scrambled egg an cheese then fruit or yogurt for pudding
Snack-again cheese or fruit or veggie sticks and dip or a ricecake ect
Dinner-what ever we have spag bowl ect then a pudding something like a baked apple or stewed apple or cooked banana with yogurt
Before bed a bowl of porridge
Also has his milk on top of this...


----------



## babz1986

Blah11 said:


> *i think everyone knows what an oatcake is?!*
> 
> 
> Anyway amelie eats about the same, maybe a bit more as your LO. Today was no nursery and she had more than usual, haha.
> 
> bowl of rice krispies
> spag bol then half a tin of manderins
> like 3 forkfuls of cheesy pasta then half a finger of shortbread
> a baked potato with cheese
> tiny bowl of custard

really?? lol.. everyone I've spoken to outside of the Staffordshire border never normally has a clue! we've recently just introduced our Birmingham office to them :shrug:


----------



## pigginteacher

That sounds perfectly fine hun, my lo is 13 months and eats pretty much the same. I did worry about her weight because she still seems so chubby, considering she is walking now. I did have her weighed recently and she was 24lb, so she hasn't gained much since the last time but thats probably due to the fact that she is on the move. I think as long as your Lo is having plenty of fruit and veg then I wouldnt worry. Just so you can compare my Lo menu today was:

Cup of whole milk and one weetbix
snack: banana and rice cake
lunch: i slice of bread with tuna mayo, pineapple and youghurt
snack: toast
dinner: chicken and broccoli risotto fruit pot for afters
cup of whole milk bedtime


----------



## cherryglitter

i dont know what an oatcake is!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi hun

I didn't know what an oatcake was til I met OH (Who's from Stoke!) but me and Holly love them now! I think what Ellie's eating sounds just fine! Holly eats me out of house and home as well and I love that she has such a good appetite. She was 25lbs when I had her weighed last. Yesterday she had:

Breakfast: Cheerios and milk, a beaker of toddler milk
Lunch: Chicken sandwich, mini baby bell, some goodies crispy things and a satsuma
Snack: A handful of grapes
Dinner: Macaroni cheese, garlic bread and a petit filous. 

x


----------



## Midgetgem

i dont know what at oatcake is! :dohh:


----------



## aimee-lou

I now want oatcakes - When I was little and we lived in stoke it was saturday lunch with beans, cheese and brown sauce! :thumbup: I would eat about 6 of them right now lol. 

And as for the OP - It sounds about right to me, and I think Earl probably ate more at that age lol. his appetite really plateau'd about about 18 months, and while he does eat more now at 2, the portions aren't that much bigger really.


----------

